# Doctor says IBS, but we'll see



## NicAli90 (Oct 23, 2017)

Here is my story! I am 27 years old and for as long as I can remember had stomach issues somewhat, but I mostly brought it on myself. I didn't like bathrooms as a kid, go figure. I would only want to go number 2 at home. So that lead to holding it in or ignoring the call of nature. Then the times I did go, I was always a pusher. Still am sometimes. Just to be in and done. I realize now that's probably why I have the problems I do now. Because I didn't want to go at school, I was definitely more constipated most of the time than anything. I'd get stomach aches after meals too. And going I'd push and have some discomfort, even gave myself a small anal fissure. Then college happened and I kept to this cycle until around the end of it I tried adding more fiber to my diet after a BF made fun of how I didn't go often and how weird I was. (we are no longer together to say the least). I added more fiber to my diet and saw a great improvement, I was doing good. That changed two years ago.

I'd say my IBS symptoms started after the removal of a benign Schwanomma muscle sheath tumor from my abdomen or after starting Ranitidine for chronic hives. These two events literally happened within two weeks of each other so it's hard to say which was the starter. My stools became softer but still formed and still good sized. But I was having the side stitch pains in the lower abdomen sometimes on left and sometimes on right. More primarily the left. I'd feel like I didn't finish going or need to go more often. Did a CT scan which only showed I was constipated, because I couldn't go due to being anxious over the CT scan. Then the symptoms kept up tho not as frequent until May 2016 when I had a benign lymph node removed. Both of these things gave my major health anxiety which is what my doctor contributed it to. Anxiety causing IBS. Or the way he looked at me, I was crazy. My family was even less supportive. Well that summer I kicked it into gear again on my fiber, water intake, and was even taking ACV 2tbls with water every day. I didn't have nearly any issues. Discomfort sometimes and an evening cramp for the bathroom every now and then but I was doing good. Not any more.

In June 2017 I went to Europe to see my brother and meet my niece. I had just graduated with my Masters so it was also a congrats trip. The day I was set to come back I basically had the poop emoji come out (sorry tmi). Then the whole flight I had to go and there was mucus and narrow stools. Then for the next month and a half, a cycle began. A couple days I'd have the feeling like I needed to go and the side stich pain with mucus. Then i'd be fine for a week or two. Then it'd come back for 12 hours and go away. My older brother thought I had gotten some bacteria that my body couldn't handle while I was over there. Then in August it stopped and life was normal again. My blood work was great during my check up and I was worry free. Then end of September it happened again. Thus starting the cycle. Narrow soft stools, regular stools, and then the mucus with discomfort. My health anxiety was mega high but I could have handled this, but then last week I remember looking at my BM (which at this point was normal as I always had a worry on blood but never had any aside from pushing a ton and irritating my fissure) and was mentally telling myself I was fine because my stools weren't narrow all the time, just during the attack. And I kept repeating it to myself. Well for two days last week I had narrow stools without the attack. My sphincter felt tighter but there wasn't all the mucus like a normal attack. I freaked out. Called my doctor and the next day ate a cup full of mini wheat's. The morning of my doctors appointment was a normal movement.

I told her my story and she stated she wanted to grab a second opinion from a Doctor who had been there for 20+ years. Then came back and said she wanted to try adding more fiber to my diet, a probiotic, drink more water, and try eating healthier. I have been slacking on my water and fiber intake the last month and have noticed I had attacks the day after eating pizza or when I ate a greasy fast food burger. But I am not convinced on diagnosis, my health anxiety is screaming the worst which doesn't help my digestive system I'm sure but I am starting a new job in 5 days so I will play it their way for 3 months, as by then I would be able to use my new health insurance and take off for doctor appointment and demand a colonoscopy.

If anyone has any advice for me or a story of their own, I'd love to hear it!


----------

